# [email protected]'s World



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Inspired by Freki's thread I decided to start my own one. Every day I will show you a different photo from my travels and trips that took me to hundreds of cities in 39 countries on 5 continents so far. I will include photos of everything ranging from 20+ million megacities to small villages, from major landmarks to things that are totally off the beaten path and probably I will throw in landscape photos as well every now and then.

Here's the first one:

*Nanjing Donglu, SHANGHAI, CHINA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Piazza Venezia, ROME, ITALY*


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

I envy people who get to travel as much as you, mr. denmark(freki), hkskyline


Keep up the good work.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice thread, makes me want to start my own!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Since SSC was down for a day, it's two photos today.

As I promised you, I won't just focus on major cities but I will also show you some smaller ones. Today it's Wuerzburg in Bavaria, a city that really reminded me of a smaller version of Prague. A well-preserved oldtown with tons of churches, a river flowing right through the center, surrounded by hills and a huge fortress on top of it.

*View from the Marienberg, WUERZBURG, GERMANY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

A visit to one of my favorite cities in the world...Sydney

*Opera House, SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

After paying a visit to Sydney at the other side of the world yesterday, let's go closer to home today. Haarlem is a lovely city just a 15 minute trainride away from central Amsterdam.

*Grote Kerk van St. Bavo, HAARLEM, NETHERLANDS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

There seems to be a strange problem with my homepage (which is also where all my photos are stored). Obviously people from Scandinavia (esp. Sweden & Norway) can't see the photos right now. Don't ask me why, but it's really strange. I've already contacted my webhosting company about it, so hopefully it will be solved soon. If anybody else can't see the photos, please let me know it.

Anyway, in the meantime for those that can actually see my photo here's the newest update. 
Ayutthaya was the former capital of Siam and one of the world's largest cities in 1700 with an estimated population of 1,000,000 inhabitants. However it was destroyed by the Burmese in 1767 and the capital was moved to Bangkok afterwards. Today the city only has a population of approx. 55,000 but the remaining ruins are still really impressive.

*Wat Ratchaburana, AYUTTHAYA, THAILAND*


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

I can see the photo's just fine.

I really like that shot of Marienburg. Seems like a very nice place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks 

Today we are paying a visit to Istanbul, the only city located on two different continents. The Suleymaniye Camii (built between 1551 and 1557) is Istanbul's largest mosque, larger than both the Hagia Sophia and the Blue Mosque and given its prominent location on top of a hill in the district of Beyazit visible from most parts of the city.

*Inside the Suleymaniye Camii, ISTANBUL, TURKEY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

After I showed you photos of structures that are several centuries old during my last 3 updates, I guess it's now time for something more modern.

*Raffles Place, SINGAPORE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

The Palais Grand Ducal is the official home of the Duke of Luxembourg and located in the middle of Luxembourg City, the capital of the world's richest country (per capita).


*Palais Grand Ducal, LUXEMBOURG CITY, LUXEMBOURG*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Today's update takes you to Europe's green island - Ireland. The docklands area is where most of the current development takes place in the Irish capital and in the front you can see the Famine Memorial dedicated to the victims of the Great Famine of 1845 - 1852 which reduced Ireland's population by 20-25%.

*Docklands, DUBLIN, IRELAND*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Today we head to Morocco and its medina, which is one of the best preserved of the entire Arabic world.

*Medina, MARRAKECH, MOROCCO*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Ok, so we had photos from Europe, Asia, Oceania and Africa so far...time to head to North America.

*View along the Mall, WASHINGTON D.C., UNITED STATES*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Skyline, FRANKFURT, GERMANY*


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic thread, fantastic pictures.

I ought to start one of these threads.

Nah.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Now you are a well-travelled person, with very good photograpic skills!

Thanks for sharing!:cheers:


----------



## Onoudidnt (Feb 24, 2008)

yay Dublin! how long were you here


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Very good, I like these kind of travel blog-threads :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Our next stop is lovely Strasbourg, home of the European Parliament and the European Court of Human Rights.

*Petite France, STRASBOURG, FRANCE*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow. Nice collection. I wish I had the time to travel like you


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

fantastic shots [email protected] kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Suzhou is one of China's oldest cities (>2500 years). It is especially known for its many Gardens which were constructed during the rule of the Ming dynasty (1368-1644).

*Garden of the Master of the Nets, SUZHOU, CHINA*


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ beautiful pic!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I know that the quality isn’t the best because of the reflections and such, but it’s the largest Barcelona panorama I have and it gives a good impression of the city.

*View from the Transbordador Tower, BARCELONA, SPAIN*

S-C-R-O-L-L ----- >


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice thread!

do you use a automatic routine/script to edit the pictures or do you hand-edit them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

fettekatz said:


> do you use a automatic routine/script to edit the pictures or do you hand-edit them?


I always hand-edit them. It takes longer but the results are better of course.


*Jordaan, AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS*


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I always hand-edit them. It takes longer but the results are better of course.


so you copy your signature in every file instead of a macro... I was asking as I see many images with signatures in them. It seems to be ery time consuming that way


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

fettekatz said:


> so you copy your signature in every file instead of a macro... I was asking as I see many images with signatures in them. It seems to be ery time consuming that way


Putting in the logos just takes 2 seconds, adjusting the brightness and the color saturation in the photos actually takes a lot longer. And the copyright logos are unfortunately also necessary these days. I didn't put them on my photos when I first started my website, but after a while I found my photos all over the internet and even companies using them without permission and a fee (a common problem these days)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Ramasseum, LUXOR, EGYPT*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*London Eye, LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Staromestske Namesti, PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Let's pay another visit to Down Under, this time to Brisbane - one of the fastest growing cities in the western world (percentage-wise)


*Eternal Flame Shrine, BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Petronas Towers, KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekathedraal, ANTWERP, BELGIUM*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pigalle, PARIS, FRANCE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Canal Grande @ Night, VENICE, ITALY*


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

wow, you've been to many cities. Great collections. :applause:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Khao San Road, BANGKOK, THAILAND*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Financial District, NEW YORK, UNITED STATES*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Kubuswoningen & Blaaktoren, ROTTERDAM, NETHERLANDS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Hessisches Staatstheater, WIESBADEN, GERMANY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Kasbah, AIT BENHADDOU, MOROCCO*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Today I have something special for you. One of my 3 largest night panoramas ever.

Xi'an's Bell Tower Square all the way from the Drum Tower on the left to the Bell Tower on the right

So scroll --- > --- > --- > --- > --->

*Bell Tower Square @ Night, XI'AN, CHINA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mosque of Abu Abbas al-Mursi, ALEXANDRIA, EGYPT*


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures, I'll have to check into this thread every once in a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Rundetarn, COPENHAGEN, DENMARK*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Albert Memorial, LONDON, UK*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Waiting for the tram, MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Templo de Debod, MADRID, SPAIN*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Singapore River @ Night, SINGAPORE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*DALKEY, IRELAND*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Place Stanislas, NANCY, FRANCE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View over the Golden Horn, ISTANBUL, TURKEY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I got a new scanner...so from now on I will also include some older photos once in a while. Seeing as I didn't have a digital camera before March 2004 this will definitely extend the range of cities in this thread considerably.

Here's the first of my older photos.

*Downtown, LOS ANGELES, UNITED STATES*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mongkok, HONG KONG, CHINA*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow great pics, love that last one of Mongkok. If only there were a few more British city centres like that with all those signs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rathausplatz, ROTHENBURG, GERMANY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Turning Torso, MALMO, SWEDEN*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Nam Khan, LUANG PRABANG, LAOS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wat Rong Khun, CHIANG RAI, THAILAND*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rundle Mall Reflection, ADELAIDE, AUSTRALIA*


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, Laos and Vietnam look nice. Would like to make holiday there.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *View from the Mosque of Ibn Tulun, CAIRO, EGYPT*


That's exactly how I remember Cairo. Very messy city.
Its very hard to find nice words. Perhaps interesting is an accurate description. The pyramids are great though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Carlsberg Brewery, COPENHAGEN, DENMARK*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Something special for today...

*View from the Top of the Eiffel Tower, PARIS, FRANCE*

SCROLL - - - - - - - >


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pic ^^ :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Plaza de Espana/Gran Via, MADRID, SPAIN*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Central Business District, SHENZHEN, CHINA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

An older (scanned) analog photo

*Downtown, SAN FRANCISCO, UNITED STATES*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Nile, ASWAN, EGYPT*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Lovely scenery, along the Nile.

BTW, have you been to Angkor too?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

TohrAlkimista said:


> BTW, have you been to Angkor too?


*Bayon, ANGKOR THOM, CAMBODIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Misir Carsisi, ISTANBUL, TURKEY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Vittorio Emanuele Monument @ Night, ROME, ITALY*


----------



## LAsam (Mar 12, 2007)

First of all, thanks for all the time and effort you've put into this thread and your photos. I've truly enjoyed looking through them. Secondly, do you have a favorite city that you've visited so far? I'm guessing Singapore... but I may be wrong!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

LAsam said:


> Secondly, do you have a favorite city that you've visited so far?


Uh...that's a tough one. I could probably narrow it down to 10 or so different cities, but I don't have 1 favorite city in particular.

*View from the Pont Adolphe, LUXEMBOURG CITY, LUXEMBOURG*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Houses of Parliament, LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Perdana Putra, PUTRAJAYA, MALAYSIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Hassan II Mosque, CASABLANCA, MOROCCO*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Old Quarter, HANOI, VIETNAM*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers: keep posting them kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Markt, DELFT, NETHERLANDS*


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Brilliant stuff mate. The picture of old Hanoi is just fantastic.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Montjuic, BARCELONA, SPAIN*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Grand Place, BRUSSELS, BELGIUM*


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice pictures [email protected] You've visited many places already, and all in a relatively short time (according to your website). I see many places which i have visited also in the past, it's a feast of recognition


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*2 IFC, HONG KONG, CHINA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Deutsches Eck, KOBLENZ, GERMANY*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2 IFC, HONG KONG, CHINA: Very nice pic kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*American Radiator Building & Empire State Building, NEW YORK, UNITED STATES*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pha That Luang, VIENTIANE, LAOS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Today I'll present you one of my favorite panoramas. It's hard to believe that I shot this handheld and through a safety fence when looking at it!

*Panorama from the Petrinska Rozhledna, PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*

SCROLL - - - - - >


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

:eek2:

:master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pic  :drool: ^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Quartier des Tanneurs, STRASBOURG, FRANCE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*CBD Skyline, SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Satorn, BANGKOK,THAILAND*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Angkor Wat, CAMBODIA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Heidelberg Castle @ Night, HEIDELBERG, GERMANY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Skyline seen from the National Mosque grounds, KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Miradouro da Graca, LISBON, PORTUGAL*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome view :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Melbourne Central Shopping Mall, MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Kloostertuin, UTRECHT, NETHERLANDS*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Carmous, ALEXANDRIA, EGYPT*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting shot ^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*La Defense, PARIS, FRANCE*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That pic is very nice indeed ^^ :cheers: kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yulong River, GUANGXI PROVINCE, CHINA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rudolfinum, PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*TINERHIR, MOROCCO*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wat Phra Sing, CHIANG MAI, THAILAND*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Diputacion Provincial, TOLEDO, SPAIN*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, Awesome pics!!!! It will be interesting to know what is your favourite city!


----------



## R[email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sunset in the Docklands, MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great pics [email protected]!! When you gonna visit Brazil ehhehe?!?

Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Vajdahunyad vara, BUDAPEST, HUNGARY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*San Marco, VENICE, ITALY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Thu Bon River, HOI AN, VIETNAM*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Elephantine, ASWAN, EGYPT*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Camara Municipal, SINTRA, PORTUGAL*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice this cathedral building in Sintra


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Just got back from 3 great days in HK  








*Avenue of the Stars @ Sunset, HONG KONG, CHINA*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shot of Hong Kong there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Austrian Parliament @ Night, VIENNA, AUSTRIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wat Xieng Thong, LUANG PRABANG, LAOS*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just got back from 3 great days in HK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, lovely photo from Hong Kong


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Place Stanislas, NANCY, FRANCE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Alte Oper & Tectum Tower, FRANKFURT, GERMANY*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *Place Stanislas, NANCY, FRANCE*


Awesome photo from that square in Nancy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Spring & Autumn Pagodas, KAOHSIUNG, TAIWAN*


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love your photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rockefeller Center, NEW YORK, UNITED STATES*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Quiapo Street Market, MANILA, PHILIPPINES*


----------

